# rearing - for 3 hours! (2min vid)



## iloverains

so this isn't even all of the rears... 

So, today didn't go as planned. - YouTube


----------



## Kawonu

Well, that would be rather obnoxious to deal with.


----------



## iloverains

hahah yep - i won in the end though, just before it was pitch black.


----------



## Cat

What a dangerous habit. Good luck of getting her over that. Any idea what caused it? Could it be pain?


----------



## iloverains

Thanks - and on a good day she doesn't fancy leaving the horses and heading down the road (cause she knows that means work) so she usually spins around but then i say 'No' and shes like 'well okay' but she hadn't been ridden for a week and a half (and that doesn't go down well with her) cause it was raining. and I was planning to go for a nice walk, some fun, let her eat the fresh grass etc. but no she had other ideas. haha... /: 

unless she is super good at hiding it - there is no pain, thanks for the thought though!


----------



## Lexiie

you, girlie, need a LOT of waterbaloons.


----------



## iloverains

hahahha water balloons?? please explain!?!?!!  guessing to pop them over her head?


----------



## Lexiie

You guessed right
It makes them think that they're bleeding because they hit their head.
I've seen it be really successful.


----------



## iloverains

ohh - kinda sounds mean  hahaha, but yeah, if she continues I will have to try it.

what i did yesterday was flick her ears, like whack the end of them, she didn't like it and stopped her rearing majority of the time... but thank you


----------



## Lexiie

Yeah


----------



## tinyliny

i am very concerned for you. I don't want you to get hurt, and this looks exceedingly dangerous. One time she may loose her balance and come backward on top of you. 

I have heard people say to smack the horse in the belly when it goes up, becaue it will curl up and go back down again to escape. I dont' know it that is wise, but letting her do it that many times is not wise either, IMO.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

iloverains said:


> ohh - kinda sounds mean  hahaha, but yeah, if she continues I will have to try it.
> 
> what i did yesterday was flick her ears, like whack the end of them, she didn't like it and stopped her rearing majority of the time... but thank you


Flicking her ears to get her to stop rearing isn't a good idea. Next thing you'll have is a headshy horse who won't let you get near it's ears. 

I cant see the video so I can't give you anymore advice than that as I can't see why she seems to rearing.


----------



## iloverains

Thanks tinyliny - I do agree, but I had to win (and I did) I'm not going to do the same again today, I will walk her down the road (on foot) then mount down where I ride as she is quite happy once we're down there. 

My Mum was watching me (filming) and I asked to tell me if she does get to high, and yes she did nearly get vertical and yes she could loose her balance, but not once did she feel like she was going to go over backwards. if she did I would have stopped and done something else. 

Don't know how I would manage to smack her belly while on her (as she doesn't rear when im on the ground) but I get what you're getting at. And yeah, her doing it that many times, I wasn't trying to let her, and stopped majority of the rears (by flicking her ears) but yeah, if she trys to rear once today, i will hop off and lung her or some other punishment for my safety.


----------



## iloverains

ThirteenAcres said:


> Flicking her ears to get her to stop rearing isn't a good idea. Next thing you'll have is a headshy horse who won't let you get near it's ears.
> 
> I cant see the video so I can't give you anymore advice than that as I can't see why she seems to rearing.



Yeah - I was thinking about that, but I made sure she wasn't getting to touchy or annoyed. and I did touch her ears and give her a scratch/pat when she was being good. and do it all the time, thank you though.


----------



## Iseul

I, personally, have yet to have a horse get headshy from me smacking at their heads when they flick it up or rear.
I actually take a crop or small stick and smack them in between their ears. If I don't happen to have either (for whatever reason) I'll yank their face around to my foot before they get high enough to become too unbalanced, but will use my hand on their poll if I don't catch it low enough, but they're still in the process of going up. Smacking their ears/head doesn't work (IME) if they're already up as far as they plan on going though. 

I also don't use stirrups on a horse that rears, especially if the stirrups are narrow and hug my boot. I'd rather be able to jump straight off if they start to go over backwards than have to worry about my stirrups when I jump off to the side. I think that if I'm willing to work with rearers (because I am) that I should give myself the most safety precautions (aside from a helmet, but I have reasoning) to get the job done. I rode one of the best and most trainable horse ever, and he was a chronic rearer. He never went over, but he constantly reared as soon as you tried to switch up what you were doing, and he turned out to be a (decently, because I didn't have any more training time with him since his owner was moving to another barn) sane barrel horse. A 16.2h clydesdale x that ran a 16-17second barrel pattern at fair, and didn't rear at the gate or before a pattern. That horse is the only reason I'll work with a rearer, because of how successful I made him. If a horse is consistently going over backwards, I'll probably pass, but if they've never went over, I'm almost positive that I would grab at the chance to work with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Im really not trying to be rude when i say this...but...Rearing that frequently is a training problem. There is something going on that has more to do with a horse that just likes to rear. Just my opinion. 

I don't see the benefit of a punishment over a training correction nor see the benefit of smacking a horse around the head. I don't know how many horses you've smacked in the ears with a crop, etc but perhaps you were lucky to not have had consequences. 

I have seen and had to correct a lot of horses with head shy issues and they all stemmed from a previous owner thinking that was a proper way to discipline. 

Again, can't see the video so I can't really see why the horse seems to be rearing, but hoping a continuously rearing horse won't go over or that flicking it ears will correct the issue is how a rider will end up seriously hurt.


----------



## JoesMom

It seems obvious to me she is rearing to avoid going in that one direction. She seems to be having a snit about just having to work. I would be very leery of a horse that uses rearing as an avoidance mechanism. Your comment about if she seems to be going to high you would stop has a flaw. It only takes once of going to high to be tragic. I once dodged the bullet on a horse that reared because he did it once and was totally vertical. I kicked loose and got off him, but he was so overbalanced he had to step back to keep from falling. He hit my thigh with his hoof before he regained his balance and went forward. She is so out of control during this that she is dangerous.

Can you keep her spinning for any amount of time to keep her feet moving and on the ground? If you let her go back can you then work her in the area she thinks is a non working place? I mean make her work at home and relax away?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I know we aren't supposed to critique but I'd get off, snap a lungeline on, make her work forward. Rearing.. so bad.


----------



## Jewelsb

It says user has not made video viewable to mobile devices so I really can't help much here but the lunging idea sounded good. I would make her REALLY have to work (on the lung line) for that behavior. Then there's the question- did she win because I got off when she was rearing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

I will tell you something you don't seem to understand. Just because she "seems to be well balanced" when rearing and you don't think she will go over, don't count on her staying upright and believe me, it will happen in a flash.
I had a thoroughbred who did the same thing as this girl, however I was young and didn't feel it was a problem, felt the horse would not go over, felt he would take care of me. Guess what? The day he went over almost killed me, he ended on his back and me underneath......
This horse will go over on you, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Just a thought, might not be the brightest so have at me if it isn't.

One thing you could try is carrying a crop and fix an egg or something filled with halfway gelled red jello. When she rears up, catch her hard with the crop and hopefully it will scare her into thinking she has busted her head from going up.

Just a thought, but I wouldn't try it without someone close by incase things go south. 
I will never mess with a rearer. It is just too much trouble.


----------



## smrobs

Rearing is often more of a symptom of some other very serious training issue. The biggest problem with rearers is that no matter how much punishment you dole out when they rear (hitting them in the head, flicking their ears, gut-busting them, etc), it will never stop unless you address the root cause of the problem.

That's one reason why I refuse to take in a rearer for re-training. My Dad did it a lot and even when he _was_ able to get them fixed, they were doing it again full bore shortly after they were taken home because the way the owners handled them didn't change.

OP, I'm not quite sure what you were looking for when you posted that vid; critiques? Help? Suggestions? Bravo's for sticking with her? :?

I have to agree with Thirteen and Wyoming, that mare is going to seriously hurt you, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## iloverains

Iseul - thanks for that info.

ThirteenAcres - thanks for your concern. I'm about to go ride her again, and hopefully will never come across this problem again, shes not a horse you can leave for a week and expect her to be somewhat okay. and she doesn't like going down the road on a good day - she has separation anxiety which is getting better but still has it.

JoesMom - yeah that's what I'm planning on doing, make the 'work' place a happy chill place and work her at home.

Skyseternalangel - I did - believe it or not, I lunged her for a long time, until she was submitting and working nicely, 

Jewelsb - good point, I did hop off after a rear and lunge her right away - but I think cause it was right away she knew it was to do with the rear, I lunged her till she was dripping in sweat and puffing, poor thing, but had to be done... hopped back on and exactly the same rearing...

wyominggrandma - I understand completely - I've actually had a pony go over on me - and believe me - it felt completely different, she was unbalanced and didn't care, but yes, If she does rear again I will hop off and do some other 'punishment' on the ground - for my safety. 

BarrelWannabe - thanks, but I don't want to scare her.

smrobs - like I said to wyominggrandma I'm not going to do this again, I semi had to (no i didn't HAVE to) but because I didn't know she was going to be such a cow I stayed on her, then the rears started getting bigger, so I did something different (I lunged her and got my dad to lead me) 
I wasn't looking for any critique. or anything. I thought maybe someone would get slightly amused by it.


----------



## tinyliny

I have to say, that I cannot imagine being your mother, and just standing there filming you doing this. I would have had you off that horse so fast. Mothers usually have a higher worry quotient, so your mother must have a lot of confidence in your skill, or is naive at how dangerous such behavior can be.


----------



## DrumRunner

iloverains said:


> I wasn't looking for any critique. or anything. I thought maybe someone would get slightly amused by it.


Others have given you great advice.. Smrobs is exactly right. I mean spot on correct..

And a video of a very dangerous and very possibly serious situation is not amusing.. If I were there in that situation I would have had you off of that horse in a flash and worked to find the root of the problem. Not continuing to "ride it out" like you did. Yes, I agree you have to make the horse realize it isn't going to "win" by rearing but keeping yourself in that dangerous position is very irresponsible, on your part and your mothers.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

No one says these things to upset or judge you. Just a lot of concerned horsey people here that don't want someone to get hurt. =) You seem to be aware of what you're doing and what not to do. Hopefully you can break through whatever is causing it. Good luck! ^_^


----------



## tinyliny

Since I was a bit critical, I'd have to admit that you are a heck of a rider! Just like a monkey on her back.


----------



## iloverains

Thank you - and thanks for all the tips advice and concern, I do agree!

going to go ride her now - will let you know how she goes.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Well that is just a nasty nasty habit. Your a heck of a rider though to stay on.

Ive only had to deal with one horse like this. She was dangerous. I tried all sorts of things to no avail. Finally i was so fed up, i jumped off and pulled her with me. Flipped her right over. She did it one more time, and i pulled her over again. She caught on quick.

Thats NOT something i ever want to do again. You have to be quick and accurate and safe. Its very hard to do. It did work for her...There just were no other options at that point.

One thing i will absolutely not deal with is a rearer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iloverains

I don't think I'm strong enough to pull her over, nor skilled enough to do it safely. 

anyway - just got back from a nice ride on Mim - she only did three small-med rears, and soon as she reared I jumped off (safely) and kicked her repeatedly in the gut (obviously it ain't gonna hurt her), I hoped back on where she reared, and walked her the way she didn't want to go easy. 

Then she reared again in a different spot (after 10mins or so, closer to home) and again I hopped off and kicked her (flat foot/shin) and again, hopped on same spot, and easily walked on.

Then the same 'circle' thing she did the 2nd rear she reared again, not as high, but I hopped off etc again. Then she kinda flicked up her head like she was just about to rear but then thought 'I don't really wanna do that do i' Then i just squeezed and 'knick knicked' and she walked on. Then i rode her a little closer to home and did a big fig.8 and she didn't even think about rearing or stopping.... 

so lets hope that's my solution, because every time I hopped off her rears got smaller to non existent ... I then rewarded her with carrot and grass (away from home) then walked her back to the paddock. I think shes a little confused but happy at the same time.

Will update the next few rides - weather you want to hear it or not


----------



## calicokatt

It doesn't take 'rearing up too high' to cause a tragic accident. My daughter's pony reared up and lost her balance a little and sat down, which caused my daughter to topple off. In the scramble, the pony stepped directly on her back. My daughter is ok, but was paralyzed from the waist down for over 2 hours. That was probably the most terrifying couple of hours of my life. The pony had not reared up very high, but was so out of control that she couldn't keep her balance.


----------



## Kayty

Please, please please please PLEASE get some professional help with this horse. You rode it out well, but rearing that high, that violently, for that long would have that horse shipped straight out of my paddock. Unless a severe pain issue, I do not take to any kind of 'upwards thinking' horse kindly. Way too dangerous. Rearing and spinning - even worse. Takes the slightest trip to send the horse sideways straight on top of you. If you're lucky you might end up with a shattered leg. 

I couldn't get through the whole video, it made me feel sick. Put pride aside and get a professional to assist before you get yourself killed.


----------



## wyominggrandma

There are two things in life I will not own. A biting dog or a rearing horse.
Nothing amusing about this at all, instead very very dangerous.
One problem I see, if younger people or inexperienced people see this video, they will think it is okay to let your horse rear and okay to ride it out. 
Not a good thing............


----------



## farmpony84

Alright. I know that you aren't asking for advice but I'm going to give it anyway. I apoligize in advance.

First of all, you are actually allowing the rears. I know you can feel them before they come because I can see your body prepare to react to it. When the shoulders bunch and the horse starts to put it's weight on his hindquarters, that's where you should be kicking him forward or yanking him into a spin. Don't wait for the rear, that's too late. When you kick him forward, expect a leap forward, a big one. Be prepared. You want to keep that horse moving forward, if he tries to stop like he does just before his rear, take that rein around to your knee and kick, get that butt moving. If you don't allow the horse to stop, he can't rear. That may mean tons of slow trot circles but keep those front feet on the ground.

I do see you try a couple times to discipline in the air, but you are a little slow, hitting him on the head on the way down is too late. It has to be on the up motion because you want him to think he's bumping his head. Doing it on the down-movement is too late. Also you are hitting the side of the ear. You need to hit between the ears and I would suggest something harder like a wooden stick rather then your hand. It's not enough to get the results.

I know that sounds harsh but rearing is very dangerous and can't be treated lightly. I would actually suggest a tie-down in the begining as well, it will help keep the rear lower while you are trying to fix this issue.

I also read that folks were talking about flipping the horse. I do not suggest that, it's too dangerous for you and him.

As for your riding, I don't think you are as naive as I first thought in the photo thread and I apoligize for that, however, I do think you need to react on this sooner rather than later.

Good luck.


----------



## farmpony84

I just wanted to add that I agree with folks that are advising you to find proffessional help. This is a big deal...


----------



## Golden Horse

iloverains said:


> anyway - just got back from a nice ride on Mim - she only did three small-med rears, and soon as she reared I jumped off (safely) and kicked her repeatedly in the gut (obviously it ain't gonna hurt her), I hoped back on where she reared, and walked her the way she didn't want to go easy.


I am not against physical correction of a horse but this sounds plain wrong..if a horse at me I have been known to boot it back, hard, if they try and bite I will hit if needed, but I truly don't get where kicking her in the gut actually solves anything here, apart from you venting your frustration.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hang on a second, just watching the video there, and what is going on at 1 min and 48 secs??

She seems to walking OK and then you lift both hands right up, looking like you are asking for, or at the very least preempting the rear??

This isn't an area I'm familiar with, but logic tell me that turning or a form of one rein stop would be more effective, if indeed you want to stop the behaviour and not show off about it.


----------



## Ace80908

good eyes, Golden Horse, looks exactly like the poster is asking her horse to go up at 1:48. Poster, intentionally or not, you are completely embedding this behavior in your mare... which will either kill you or guarentee her a place in a kill pen.

Address the issue or get someone who can.


----------



## Silent one

Golden Horse said:


> Hang on a second, just watching the video there, and what is going on at 1 min and 48 secs??
> 
> She seems to walking OK and then you lift both hands right up, looking like you are asking for, or at the very least preempting the rear??
> 
> This isn't an area I'm familiar with, but logic tell me that turning or a form of one rein stop would be more effective, if indeed you want to stop the behaviour and not show off about it.


I wondered if I was seeing things or if anyone else noticed that too. Because that's almost EXACTLY the same cue I used to teach my little horse to rear when I was a child!

I thought I was so cool, I could make my horse rear up like the Lone Ranger! And I could make her rear up way high too......... My parents bought me a horse but they didn't know anything about them, Mom thought it was neat when I taught her all kind of tricks. I'm grateful God looked after me through all that.

Back on subject, Deb. Just sayin, I think she has taught the horse to do this and just wants to show what a good rider she is.


----------



## farmpony84

I went back and rewatched after seeing the comments regarding 1.48 and yes. I see the horse moving in a forward motion and the rider asking for the rear. Bad bad bad. Dumb move. 

I have to say that the mixed signals are a bad idea, you can't discipline a horse one moment for doing something and then turn around and urge her to do it the next.

One more thing since I'm on my soap box. Grabbing the neck to hold on during a rear is bad bad bad. Not safe. My suggestion is to get help. When I first watched the video I thought you were trying to fix a problem but didn't quite know how. Now I see you are part of the cause. No good. Not at all.


----------



## Golden Horse

Silent one said:


> I thought I was so cool, I could make my horse rear up like the Lone Ranger! And I could make her rear up way high too......... My parents bought me a horse but they didn't know anything about them, Mom thought it was neat when I taught her all kind of tricks. I'm grateful God looked after me through all that.
> 
> .


God tends to look after kiddies, otherwise around 90% of us would die before reaching maturity, after that I reckon God lets Darwin take over:lol:


----------



## Silent one

Golden Horse said:


> God tends to look after kiddies, otherwise around 90% of us would die before reaching maturity, after that I reckon God lets Darwin take over:lol:



ROFL! Thank you, that one made my day!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

If you look through other videos, the behavioral issues also extend farther than just rearing. And why keep pressing a horse to jump "high" if you can't even control it in moving forward? Not a jumper, but this seems like a foolish idea.

Bucking, rearing, and other issues aren't just a balking horse. Sticking to my statement that there are some severe training issues at hand, not just "naughty" behaviors.


----------



## myhorsesonador

ThirteenAcres said:


> If you look through other videos, the behavioral issues also extend farther than just rearing. And why keep pressing a horse to jump "high" if you can't even control it in moving forward? Not a jumper, but this seems like a foolish idea.
> 
> Bucking, rearing, and other issues aren't just a balking horse. Sticking to my statement that there are some severe training issues at hand, not just "naughty" behaviors.


This is what Iwas going to say, but you beat me to it. 

That horse has way more issues than rearing. I see a horse that is beeing pushed to hard, to fast, and thats why she is acting up.

Please get a trainer to help you fix the holes in her training..PLEASE!


----------



## Saddlebag

You need to get this horse to move it's hips laterally, not allow front end spins. Start this with groundwork then from the saddle. As long as she has one hoof stepping under her belly she can't brace and rear. Steer her tail, not her head. The trees give you something to bend her around.


----------



## churumbeque

Ok sometimes it was hard to tell what your hands were doing but it was clear at 1.49seconds the horse was going along fine and you cued it to rear. Whats that all about? It looks as though you have taught it to do that.


----------



## churumbeque

Golden Horse said:


> Hang on a second, just watching the video there, and what is going on at 1 min and 48 secs??
> 
> She seems to walking OK and then you lift both hands right up, looking like you are asking for, or at the very least preempting the rear??
> 
> This isn't an area I'm familiar with, but logic tell me that turning or a form of one rein stop would be more effective, if indeed you want to stop the behaviour and not show off about it.


 I have a feeling she has been teaching the horse to rear. Also noticed how it was going along fine and she cuied it to go up and many times she was preparing for it to go up.


----------



## flytobecat

Wow, hon I sure wouldn't want to deal with that all the time. You need to get some help to get her over that before you get hurt. A lady at our barn had her Arab rear up and flip over backwards on her. The mare broke the lady's back.


----------



## flytobecat

Glad I wasn't the only one who thought the OP was cueing her to rear too.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Guess she just wanted everyone to ooooh and awhhhh over what a great rider she is.... I did wonder why a mother would stand there and film her daughter riding in a very dangerous situation...
So not impressed. So amazed that your mother seems to feel this is okay also.


----------



## Golden Horse

wyominggrandma said:


> So not impressed. So amazed that your mother seems to feel this is okay also.


Must be hoping for a video clip that will win her $100 000 on some sort of reality show, hell we have about everything else.


----------



## littleamy76

Ah, so there's this infamous video everyone was talking about in your other thread. Watching it, I'm not so sure if it's a horse behavior issue now. Looks more like a rider issue. You are cueing the horse to rear. I don't find this one bit amusing as this is very dangerous and deadly. YOU need to nip this in the bud right now. Your poor horse must be very confused. You are cueing it to rear and when it does, you jump off and punish it and then do it again. Pretty soon, you are going to have one unmanageable horse.


----------



## Kayty

Brilliant way to ruin a horse that is probably otherwise perfectly good. Pretty much a death wish for both horse and rider.
I wish you luck that neither of you end up permanently injured, or dead.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

It is so hard not to get rude at things like this. But I really hate people who need attention like that. So glad Golden Horse pointed the obvious out. Going back over the video it is easy now to see that we never get to see what first sets the horse off to rear. I always cuts in when it is already happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

ThirteenAcres said:


> Im really not trying to be rude when i say this...but...Rearing that frequently is a training problem. There is something going on that has more to do with a horse that just likes to rear. Just my opinion.
> 
> I don't see the benefit of a punishment over a training correction nor see the benefit of smacking a horse around the head. I don't know how many horses you've smacked in the ears with a crop, etc but perhaps you were lucky to not have had consequences.
> 
> I have seen and had to correct a lot of horses with head shy issues and they all stemmed from a previous owner thinking that was a proper way to discipline.
> 
> Again, can't see the video so I can't really see why the horse seems to be rearing, but hoping a continuously rearing horse won't go over or that flicking it ears will correct the issue is how a rider will end up seriously hurt.


 In my opinion it is a training issue from what I see its a taught habit what convinced me is when she was riding the horse toward the camera at the end she brought her hands up and I mean way up and the horse reared. In this case I dont see it as a horse being the issue I think its more a rider issue. ya she stayed on but watch the video closely anyone who knows training or correct way to ride will see the issue at hand. JMHO

TRR


----------



## ThirteenAcres

At that time I couldn't view the video and didn't until later on. 

Though, still, it is a training issue when you teach your horse a behavior and then punish them for it.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

Oh definately I wouldnt allow someone like that near any of my horses Its going to be just another horse with such bad issues that will be hard to place once this girl gets hurt. I was not at all impressed at her antics and roughness with the horse. Why she thought anyone with horse sense would be impressed is beyond me. and if that was her mother filming should be more eductaede on what is right and wrong when riding horses. One of these days instead of filming her daughter she will be calling 911 for her daughter and a vet for the horse.
Oh and to those who said anything about flipping the horse as a means to teach it a lesson what good is that if the horse shattered its withers or broke its back and what good is it to the rider if shes under a 1200 lb horse NOT breathing. 
Horses cannot rear with their heads down and you can feel when they are about to rear IF you know what your doing.

TRR


----------



## Jore

I have to agree with everyone else here, about how dangerous it is, and how it appears to be her cueing the rear.

If you look at her other videos, her horse appears to be really well-behaved, and if she lunged it.. I don't see why the horse would throw anymore than one or two rears.. especially ones of that magnitude.

I know that, personally, I like lunging Major if he's even slightly antsy. Once he shows me that he can canter calmly, then I'll get on. I don't like having the worry of him having a random spurt of energy when I can easily manage it beforehand and have a more enjoyable ride. Of course, he does have his moments when he gets a little excited (for example, he got excited after a jump last Tuesday and had a few small bucks but calmed down afterwards).. but nothing like that.


----------



## equiniphile

What is it, OP? Have you taught this horse to rear on command? It sure looks like it. If you really cued your horse to rear for three hours straight, I'd be worried about hock/stifle problems in the future.


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm doubting that it went on for 3 hours, either horse or rider would of got fed up before then...I think this may have been an exaggeration


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

As someone who has had one flip over as well as lost a dear friend from one flipping over, be it taught or not, this is an extremely dangerous habit. One that WILL get someone hurt at some point. If it's not taught, get it dealt with by a pro and in a quick fashion. If taught, well, I won't go there as my comments would not be becoming of a mod.


----------



## JoesMom

I also watched the other videos and this horse does things that a horse supposedly with a bad attitude would not do. She is willing to jump numerous things, wind in and out of trees and then gallop down trails. I'm sorry to say I think this is a video of her training the horse to rear. I am a bit curious as to what the initial "cue" was to get her to go up the first time :-(. Obviously as pointed out, Mim went up in response to a rein cue. I really hope this is a really goodhearted mare or this could really escalate into a bad issue.


----------



## Jore

I also agree with the three hours being a bit long.. I can't even think of the most high strung horse I know continuing to rear for three straight hours without getting tired or bored. I still don't even see the point of wanting to train your horse to rear on command, as the people who you'll want the approval of, likely will only worry and look down upon the idea of it.


----------



## Jewelsb

I watched her other videos that horse randomly kicks out sideways when being ridden. That is a behavioral issue in my eyes. I wouldn't want to ride my horse along side hers that's for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

equiniphile said:


> What is it, OP? Have you taught this horse to rear on command? It sure looks like it. If you really cued your horse to rear for three hours straight, I'd be worried about hock/stifle problems in the future.


I have a sneaking suspicion that we won't hear another word from the OP. 

I think the game was ruined since she was pretty consistently replying before and now has vanished.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Well, I guess we have our answer.


----------



## Golden Horse

She has logged in, but isn't replying so how do we know?

OP, we would love to hear your side of it again


----------



## tinyliny

I don't know if it's true that the OP is cueing the horse to rear, either intentionally or unintentionally, but I really am troubled by the way she has been judged guilty by the viewing of one second of video showing her lifting her hands, in an apparent cue to the horse. It's possible that she was reacting preemptively, getting ready to bop the horse is she went up. or to establish her balance. I dont' know. Or just to see if she could get the horse to go up again. I did not see the other times the horse reared as being from cue. Quite the opposite.

The whole interaction was definintely a toxic training situtation, and the OP has admitted that she needs to take a new look at this, with an understanding that it's not a game. She seemed perfectly open to the serious advice she was given, over and over. 

If I were her, I imagine that I would feel a bit overwhelmed and fearful to come back and defend myself. It's a bit like a "guilty until proven innocent " situation; very hard to win.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

tinyliny said:


> I don't know if it's true that the OP is cueing the horse to rear, either intentionally or unintentionally, but I really am troubled by the way she has been judged guilty by the viewing of one second of video showing her lifting her hands, in an apparent cue to the horse. It's possible that she was reacting preemptively, getting ready to bop the horse is she went up. or to establish her balance. I dont' know. Or just to see if she could get the horse to go up again. I did not see the other times the horse reared as being from cue. Quite the opposite.
> 
> The whole interaction was definintely a toxic training situtation, and the OP has admitted that she needs to take a new look at this, with an understanding that it's not a game. She seemed perfectly open to the serious advice she was given, over and over.
> 
> If I were her, I imagine that I would feel a bit overwhelmed and fearful to come back and defend myself. It's a bit like a "guilty until proven innocent " situation; very hard to win.


The OP was definitely not rude about advice given, but on the same token, she was rather dismissive of it as well. I don't think it's rude in any way to see something like this as a huge and dangerous problem, and to show that it is rather innappropriate to take the situation so lightly with such immediate dismissal of experienced advice.

I think if I had a horse with the OP's issues, I'd want cold, honest advice on what might help as obviously something wasn't working out. I wouldn't want someone to sugarcoat the fact that my lack of experience might be messing up a horse that I was putting valuable time into trying to train.

I don't think anyone has been rude, but a little leery of holes in the story. 

Also, you can't really /see/ what prompts the horse to rear in most of those shots. The shot starts with the behavior already in progress aside from the last shot with her raising her hands for no apparent reason.

A little advice would be to video tape the horse walking, what prompts the horse to rear, the actions taken, and the result. And I do agree with others in the thread...What is the point of posting a video that is so obviously going to spark people's concerns to that degree? If it were to get advice, then why post in a thread that really isn't supposed to receive critiques? It's more of a "haha, look at my naughty horse, isn't this funny?"


----------



## xJumperx

Water ballon/egg cracking over the head is certaintly not harsh - flipping on top of you? Yea, that's harsh. It will hurt her, and potentially kill you. She is going up high on accounts. And she needs more than a flick to the ear. I would get a little bag, tie them to the D rings on your saddle, and have many waterballoons ready. Hit her in between the ears/eyes every single time she rears. This is a *VERY* dangerous habit that *WILL* get you hurt. Water doesn't hurt her at all. At all. Smashing her back against a person will hurt her. 

I'm sorry I had to be so blunt, but I am caring to you and your horse's well being. You need to take this habit seriously - because it is just that. A serious habit.


----------



## tinyliny

I have no objections to the blunt advice. I was one of the first to voice that sentiment. I only object to people assuming that this person IS cuing the horse to rear, and that there is an ulterior motive somewhere here, some kind of malevolence behind her posting this. I object to cursory judgement based on a few seconds of video. One cannot see the whole picture.

I had the feeling that the horse was rearing because she was asking it to go forwqard and it refused. that was the impression I had from the video. It didnt' LOOK like she repeatedly cued it to rear on purpose. HOwever, since it had done that a lot, and thye ride was now used to needing to get ready to ride the rear up and stay on, then they were both kind of supporting each other's actions.

I thought the OP accepted the advice about as well as anybody does on a public forum.


----------



## farmpony84

tinyliny said:


> I don't know if it's true that the OP is cueing the horse to rear, either intentionally or unintentionally, but I really am troubled by the way she has been judged guilty by the viewing of one second of video showing her lifting her hands, in an apparent cue to the horse. It's possible that she was reacting preemptively, getting ready to bop the horse is she went up. or to establish her balance. I dont' know. Or just to see if she could get the horse to go up again. I did not see the other times the horse reared as being from cue. Quite the opposite.
> 
> The whole interaction was definintely a toxic training situtation, and the OP has admitted that she needs to take a new look at this, with an understanding that it's not a game. She seemed perfectly open to the serious advice she was given, over and over.
> 
> If I were her, I imagine that I would feel a bit overwhelmed and fearful to come back and defend myself. It's a bit like a "guilty until proven innocent " situation; very hard to win.


I like your statement and I completely agree that no one should be placed on trial or judged, however, in this instance, I originally came on board offering advice. Once the spot on the video was brought to my attention I went back and watched the video several times. 

What I am seeing is in some spots, the rider gives a clear signal to rear and in others, the horse chooses to rear on it's own. When the horse chooses to rear on it's own the rider does attempt to discipline but is too slow and doesn't quite execute a correct punishment. Never do I see a counter action to the horses rear. I did begin with advice on how to deal with the rearing but the thing is, you can not ask a horse to do something one moment and discipline it for doing that same thing in the next moment.

Rearing is so crazy dangerous....


----------



## xJumperx

Hmm ... Didn't read all pages when I sent my response ... after reading, rewatching the video, I'm convinced you are cueing her to rear. Plus you say, regarding her feeling like she was going to flip, "If she did I would have stopped and done something else." Hm ... so you are cueing her? You would have stopped asking her to rear and tried something else? Sorry to be blunt, but don't be stupid about your safety. This has gone from the horse is going to hurt you, to you are going to hurt yourself. Stop.


----------



## iloverains

Silent one said:


> Back on subject, Deb. Just sayin, I think she has taught the horse to do this and just wants to show what a good rider she is.


there is no way in all hell i taught my horse to do this - why the hell would i? its dangerous and stupid and annoying.


----------



## iloverains

if anyone sees this before I find out how to delete the whole thread as I seem to be upsetting a whole load of people, tbh if I saw this and thought it was dangerous stupid and didn't like it I'd ignore it and let the stupid girl kill herself, probably deserves it. 

if anyone cares the rearing has gotten a heap better, only the occasional small one.


----------



## NdAppy

You can't delete threads. :wink:

And honestly you deserved the opinions that you got. It *is* dangerous and stupid and you do appear to be cuing her to rear... You posted this on a *public *forum. Don't care for the opinions you might get? Don't post it.


----------



## iloverains

yeah clearly. and IM NOT CUING HER. was trying to walk down the flipping road.


----------



## tinyliny

NO one wants to see you get hurt. no one.


----------



## myhorsesonador

OP, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get a trainer.


----------



## Golden Horse

iloverains said:


> if anyone sees this before I find out how to delete the whole thread as I seem to be upsetting a whole load of people, tbh if I saw this and thought it was dangerous stupid and didn't like it I'd ignore it and let the stupid girl kill herself, probably deserves it.
> 
> if anyone cares the rearing has gotten a heap better, only the occasional small one.


Yes you are upsetting a load of people, the ones that have seen horses flip and kill people they know, the people who have had a horse come over on them but lived to tell the tale, those of us who are old enough to be nagging you to put a vest on when it's cold, we are all going to tell you the truth, that is DANGEROUS.

No we can't ignore it, we don't want people to end up dead, and we don't want what looks like a perfectly nice horse shot for being dangerous.

Please I will ask you a question outright, do me the courtesy of answering it with a straight and honest answer, what where you doing on the last slow mo, at 1.48 mins into the video, maybe we would understand better then.


----------



## littleamy76

OP, question. If this is something you are not happy about, why does your video have background music playing and just clips of the horse rearing? IMO, if this is something you consider serious and are asking for serious advice on how to stop this "behavior", a video showing the horse before, during, after the rear without music would have been efficient enough. But to add music? In my eyes, I'm seeing someone seeking attention rather than advice.


----------



## farmpony84

iloverains said:


> if anyone sees this before I find out how to delete the whole thread as I seem to be upsetting a whole load of people, tbh if I saw this and thought it was dangerous stupid and didn't like it I'd ignore it and let the stupid girl kill herself, probably deserves it.
> 
> if anyone cares the rearing has gotten a heap better, only the occasional small one.


The thread will not be deleted as it's against forum policy. If the thread should get out of hand it will be closed, however the comments you have gotten are not overly rude but more to the point.

I've watched the video several times and I have to be honost, there are a few times that you cue the horse to rear. I suggest you go back and watch the video because if that is not on purpose then that is a huge part of your problem.

I have a horse that rears. I got him as a three year old and he would rear much like your horse, he would go up and spin, it was his way of saying no. At first I thought it was pretty neat, I even gave him a command. I would pull back and up on the reins and kick just in front of the girth, he'd rear. The issue I had was that he would rear when he didn't want to do what I wanted him to do, when he was confused, when he was mad, when he was happy.... He would rear. 

I quickly learned the feel. I did many, many things to avoid the rear. I kicked him forward when I felt the bunch of the shoulders, I yanked the reins to my knees just as his front feet left the ground, I hit him between the ears, I used a tie down. I did many many things and then... When I felt like showing off... I told him to rear. I rode him in a parade drill team and was the American Flag carrier, it was my job to rear at the judges stand... So now I'm "beating" him for rearing one minute and then telling him to rear in the next.

He's now 28 years old and will still pop a rear if he has a mind to. Of course his big thing now is to spin tight circles much like a reiner. I think it's easier for his old bones....

I really feel like you are asking your horse to rear in a few clips. I'm not calling you a liar or an idiot but I am telling you that this is a very dangerous issue and it needs to be dealt with sooner than later.

I really feel like that's what I sa


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl

Yikes guys..
This is hard.
I don't agree or disagree with any of you really. Except that this is dangerous and needs to be dealt with. OP, nobody is calling you a liar, they are just trying to understand what is going on here. This is very dangerous, and many people have got very very hurt and even died from this. 

- OP, if you have trained your horse to do this, you need to stop. NOW. You can get hurt. Bad. If you're like me and every other person on this forum, then you surely don't want to throw your life away.

- If this really is just a bad habit, I suggest you get some PROFESSIONAL advice! As I've said multiple times, this is VERY VERY DANGEROUS. Please, for the sake of you, your family, and everyone on this forum, stop this!!

Some videos of the possible effects of your horse rearing:









*(SKIP to 1:00 for the REAR)*
*** OP, I WOULD SUGGEST WATCHING THE WHOLE THING!* *Especially after 1:00, I think it would be good for you! ***





*This man got off easy. If that horse had fallen even a little differently, he could have been PARALYZED or DIED. 

*This is NOT SAFE!!


----------



## Lexiie

in one of your comments you said you were afraid to scare her by hitting her with waterballoons. You're doing the same by flicking her ears.
The point is TO MAKE HER SCARED SO SHE DOESN'T REAR!!!!!


----------



## Snizard93

Okay I don't mean to be judgmental, but, at that point in the video it really does look like you're giving her the cue to rear. 

Me and my mum don't get on well, but if she saw that, she would do her absolute best to not let it carry on! Your video has background music, you're not giving difinitive answers. I don't mean to point the finger, but come on...


----------



## arrowsaway

This whole thing just makes me sad for the horse.
You kick her in the gut for something you've taught her to do, whether that was intentional or not. She has learned this habit from you. This makes me really angry. She deserves better than this.
Humans exert such an enormous influence over the temperaments and behaviors of the animals in their lives; I don't think some folks realize it. As it is common practice to sell and resell horses, you are clearly not aware that you are responsible now for her future and the fate of anyone else she may be sold to. 
You may have a good enough seat to stay on, but you lack empathy, common sense, and remorse. 

Stop making excuses, stop making videos; grow up and take responsibility for the creature that is in your care. She depends on you.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ugh. The barrel racing video was the worst. If you form enough respect with your horse to expect to take it pro, you know when something is wrong. Her friend saw that mate was not right and the girl blew her into the arena anyway. And then blames it on a horse being a horse and being unpredictable. 

Wonderful point. People need to remember that when things go wrong, it is rarely the rider who gets blamed laying in a hospital bed.


----------



## DraftXDressage

ThirteenAcres said:


> Ugh. The barrel racing video was the worst. If you form enough respect with your horse to expect to take it pro, you know when something is wrong. Her friend saw that mate was not right and the girl blew her into the arena anyway. And then blames it on a horse being a horse and being unpredictable.
> 
> Wonderful point. People need to remember that when things go wrong, it is rarely the rider who gets blamed laying in a hospital bed.


That whole video is completely asinine. I also love that the description of the show is "The 10 Most Shocking Animal Attacks EVER," as though the horse set out to rip that idiot's face off with the saddle horn.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

DraftXDressage said:


> That whole video is completely asinine. I also love that the description of the show is "The 10 Most Shocking Animal Attacks EVER," as though the horse set out to rip that idiot's face off with the saddle horn.


Agreed. I like how the narrator talks about them being trained specifically not to spook as if that's specific to barrel racing. Ugh. Aren't all horses trained to deal with spooky situations in the arena?

Also looks like there was something wrong with the foot to me. Looks like the horse was trying to avoid putting weight down on the front left foot. If they ignored teeth issues that long I'm sure they also ignored injury signs. 

Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl

I know it wasn't the best video, but it helped prove my point that this is DANGEROUS. It was the most gruesome one I could find.
I hope it helped?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

The Northwest Cowgirl said:


> I know it wasn't the best video, but it helped prove my point that this is DANGEROUS. It was the most gruesome one I could find.
> I hope it helped?


It was a good video to show the point. It definitely made my stomach turn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve

That barrel racing video was crazy. That rider also totally encouraged that horse to go up. Eesh.

OP. You want kudos. I have no doubt about it. So congrats. You stayed on a rearing horse. I have no idea what you were trying to accomplish at the end of your video. If I did that to my broker than broke, never before reared, kid-safe horse, long enough, she would rear too. Especially if she were already trying to refuse moving forward.

You need a trainer to come out and work with you. Period. And you need to quit thinking it's "cool." 

Side note, I would use a well-fitted breastplate until this is resolved. Your saddle slides further and further back which will not help and likely make it worse. 

I am so glad the only thing I thought was cool when I was "young and dumb" was racing my mare.


----------



## DraftXDressage

Sorry, Northwest Cowgirl. I wasn't picking on your choice of video. It very adequately illustrates the dangers of a rearing horse -- that woman needed 400 stitches IN HER FACE. 

I just figured there wasn't much left to say about the OP, so I'd go ahead and vent some frustration in a different direction.


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl

Ok
Just wanted to make sure I had helped, not made it worse..
No sign of OP, eh?


----------



## ebrides

*Looks very dangerous*

My first reaction is that just looks very dangerous. I'm glad you are wearing a helmet. I would get this horse to a trainer and get some help.

The best & safest remedies I've read for rearing are to get the horse moving forward. It sounds like that is part of the problem though-- that she doesn't want to move forward (at least in the direction you want her to go).

I am not a trainer and don't really know if this would work, but I might try getting setup to be able to lunge her immediately after she does this. So if she rears when you ask her to move forward, dismount and make her really work in a small lunging circle around you-- and I mean really work her until she gets tired. 

That would accomplish moving her forward, keeping you safe, and making a connection in her mind between rearing and having to work really hard. Then the alternative of just walking forward nicely in the direction you want to go would start to look better to her.

Like I said, I am not a trainer. And I have never had to deal with a problem like this, so my suggestion is just based on my riding instincts and a desire for you to be safe 

Good luck!


----------



## ebrides

Sorry, I'm new to Horse Forum and had only read posts on the first page... obviously I am just repeating what others have said, so sorry about that.

Still, I wish you luck


----------



## Golden Horse

ebrides said:


> Sorry, I'm new to Horse Forum and had only read posts on the first page...



:rofl: That is something that you will get used to, sometimes the world has moved a long way between page 1 and say page 5, it's usually best to have a skim through at least, see what direction the thread takes.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Haha. I've been here a while now and it still happened to me last night. Don't feel bad.


----------



## Equilove

You've received a lot of wonderful advice. I honestly hope you are not offended and that you understand no one here is trying to argue with you and tell you you're a bad rider or horsewoman - they simply care immensely about your safety and the horse's welfare. Worst case scenario: You are injured or killed by the horse, and the horse is euthanized (typical for most horses that cause human death). Please don't put yourself or your horse at risk! I know when I was younger, I had a horse with a rearing "problem" and I exploited it. I knew what his triggers were for rearing, and I would gladly pull them when I felt like having a goof or showing off. To me, it was... well, kinda fun. Clearly, you are in that same boat. I say "clearly" because 1) You don't appear to be putting any significant effort in to stopping the misbehavior 2) You've had it video taped, put in slo-mo, and added a pumped up song. I'm not criticizing you, I'm not telling you you're an idiot or you're wrong - but you have the power to stop this and you are therefor obligated to do it. I bet you'd have no problem training that right out of her. There are plenty of informative threads on this forum that can guide you as well.

Good luck! Nice seat there - super glue, I presume?


----------



## iloverains

Thanks Equilove and others - I do truly appreciate all your concern - And she has nearly stopped rearing, only the occasional one here and there, but getting smaller and easier to handle/stop.


----------



## Army wife

Tried to watch your video but it was removed. Haven't read this whole thread, but this is my advice. Learn to disengage her hindquarters. A horse cannot rear when their back feet are moving. I have seen this work.
Also to add, my mare reared up with me once. Only one time, and guess what...she flipped straight up and over out of NO WHERE!!! So I hope you see that it can happen sooo easily. And when they go, they go hard and fast. That's 1,000 lb animal landing on top of you. Lucky to be breathing. Anyways, Good luck and be safe please!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

here are a couple of stills for you ArmyWife



























Gives you an idea of the video


----------



## DimSum

:shock:


----------



## Army wife

yeehaw cowgirl!!! lol you sure can ride!!! scary though, made my stomach turn watching!!


----------

